# Chain breaker repair tool.



## bikecrazy (Feb 28, 2014)

What is your favorite Chain repair breaker tool? I am considering the Park CT5 or the Park CT 4.3. Any suggestions?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 28, 2014)

I use the CT3 which is a fine tool. The pins will bend if I abuse it but they are cheap to replace. This is one of those tools that you want a good one. If the 4.3 is in your budget I would go that way.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks, I checked out the CT3 and it looks better then the CT5. Is there any problem using it with the older 1 speed chains?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure how old you are talking about but I use it mostly on early 60's chains and it works well.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks again. I am going to order the CT 3. It looks like it will work out well.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 2, 2014)

Check out the 3.2 I have one and it is like the ct-3 but with an adjustable shelf for different chains, and runs about the same price as the 3


----------

